# SUM - Summit Minerals



## System (8 June 2022)

Summit Minerals Limited is focused on exploring for battery minerals on five projects, including the Windfall Project in New South Wales and the Stallion, Phillips River, Northern Lithium REE and Bridgetown Projects in Western Australia.

The Company has entered into agreements to acquire legal and beneficial interests in eight granted tenements and one tenement application in all five Project areas. The Stallion REE Uranium Project shows potential to grow the Stallion U3O8 resource over the prospective Ponton Creek palaeochannel. The Windfall Antimony Project covers the largest land area of all of the projects, at 234km2, with excellent potential for the discovery of antimony ± gold deposits and lies within proximity to multiple historic antimony mines. The Phillips River, Northern, and Bridgetown Projects all have potential for lithium-bearing pegmatites.

It is anticipated that SUM will list on the ASX during June 2022.






						Summit Minerals Limited - Summit Minerals Limited
					






					summitminerals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 June 2022)

*Listing date*20 June 2022 11:00AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://summitminerals.com.au/
Ph: +61 8 9426 0666*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration company*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SUM*Capital to be Raised*$5,500,000*Expected offer close date*20 May 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Barclay Wells Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------

